# Einstieg in SPS mit WAGO PFC100 + 753-646 zur KNX-Anbindung + e!Cockpit



## petertau (13 Juni 2021)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

es gilt eine Gebäudeautomatisierung auf Basis KNX um eine Erfassung von Messwerten zu erweitern, die leichter im Rahmen einer SPS verarbeitet werden können. Konkret geht es um Widerstandsmessungen von 24 PT1000-Temperaturfühlern, die aufgrund der großen Kabellänge in Vierleitertechnik zu beschalten sind (und kein Weg vorbei führt, die Kabellänge zur ersten aktiven Komponente zu reduzieren). Abgesehen davon gilt es noch ein paar Modbus-Komponenten an den KNX-Bus zu hängen, was die SPS wohl gleich mitabdecken kann.

Mein Setup geht daher von folgenden Komponenten aus:
- 6x WAGO 750-450 4-Kanal-Analogeingang; Widerstandsmessung; Einstellbar
- 1x WAGO 753-646 KNX/EIB/TP1-Schnittstelle

Als Controller käme für mich ein PFC200 in Frage, zumal der preisliche Abstand zum PFC100 nicht allzu groß ist. Als Programmierumgebung würde ich e!Cockpit wählen und bräuchte dafür nur einen Arbeitsplatz.

Soweit ich verstanden habe, gibt es für den PFC200 keine günstigen Starterkits, wohl aber das WAGO 8003-099 e!COCKPIT-Starterkit mit PFC100-Controller 750-8100. Offenbar kostet eine einzelne Lizenz des e!COCKPIT mehr als das Starterkit. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden? Irgendwelche Einschränkungen?

Wäre das genannte Starterkit, ergänzt um die weiter oben angeführten Komponenten, eine gute Ausgangsbasis?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Kommentare und bedanke mich für Eure Unterstützung.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2021)

Sollte so schon passen.
Zuerst mal mit dem PFC100 mal testen und schauen, ob es den PFC200 überhaupt braucht.


----------



## GLT (16 Juni 2021)

petertau schrieb:


> Offenbar kostet eine einzelne Lizenz des e!COCKPIT mehr als das Starterkit. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


Nein, hast Du nicht.
Der PFC100 stemmt das locker, denn es würden sogar die "alten" Controller reichen.

Für die PFC200 gäbe es auch eine "reine" CoDeSys-Runtimelizenz - sprich, V3.5 aber kein e!Cockpit; interessant, wenn es sich mal nur um 1 Stück handeln würde.


----------

